
Have you heard of the Eisenhower Matrix? - caglap
https://www.eisedo.com/blog/forget-other-productivity-hacks-the-eisenhower-matrix-is-all-you-need/
======
godelmachine
I was taught Eisenhower Matrix in my Art of Living course

~~~
cweagans
"Art of Living course"

More details plz? Is this college course? Or something you did on your own?
Was it worthwhile? Is there anything comparable that's publicly available?

~~~
godelmachine
[https://www.artofliving.org](https://www.artofliving.org) \- Very, very
useful course. Please do it. It will stay with you for the rest of your life.
Find a course happening in your city as earliest as possible.

